# Morocco landscapes



## sonic64

Any CC would be appreciated


----------



## sonic64

no feedback?


----------



## sleist

Composition isn't bad in some, but generally overcooked for my taste.
(I assume HDR here)


----------



## Jean1234

It would be easier to see them if there was some white space between the images.  I don't even bother looking when they run together.  I don't know if others do the same, but IMO you might get more feedback that way.

Edited to add:  Oh, and numbering is nice too.


----------



## Trever1t

I like.There is a lot of blue but it looks like some of that is paint and the rest is reflected. Interesting, I love to see far off land.


----------



## tts

I think they are great to look at, love the colours.


----------

